# Sous vide of a mystery roast for 50 hours



## crazymoon (Jan 16, 2021)

Last fall my MIL  gave me a roast she found on sale at the local store  which I threw in the freezer and forgot about until now. It wasn't a top/bottom round , just round?






I trimmed most of the fat off it(there was a lot!) and ended up with two sections of meat, very strange cut of meat? One piece looked like the end of an eye of round and the other was maybe a piece of bottom round ?? Vac sealed with a package of onion soup mix added(thanks to Bear's idea).





Into the sous vide container for 50 hours at 132*





I then stuck it in the oven broiler to sear the outside, the burnt onions  make the meat look a bit strange!





The end result was excellent, very tasty and fork tender! Thanks for looking, CM


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 16, 2021)

Very Nice ! I've been doing alot of beef knuckle and round . I need to make a trip to the freezer . 
nIce work CM .


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 16, 2021)

HA!! That's two of us the past few days that have done mystery meat that came out good. That's a nice looking final product you turned out there. I'd be all over a plateful of it, that's for sure.

Robert


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 16, 2021)

Looks like it would make a great sammie!
Al


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 16, 2021)

Looks delicious


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 16, 2021)

Thats some fine looking mystery meat!  Looks like it came out good. I bet those onions that got all crispy were tasty on top!


----------



## uncle eddie (Jan 16, 2021)

Looks outstanding...Like


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 16, 2021)

Looks Great CM!!!
When you give it between 46 to 50 hours @ 132°, it doesn't matter what cut it is---It's gonna be nice & tender!!
Nice Job!
Like.
BTW: That's Chopsaw's idea on the "Beefy Onion Soup Mix". I got it from Him.

Bear


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 16, 2021)

Looks tasty for sure!

Ryan


----------



## old sarge (Jan 16, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great CM!!!
> When you give it between 46 to 50 hours @ 132°, it doesn't matter what cut it is---It's gonna be nice & tender!!
> Nice Job!
> Like.
> ...


Not disagreeing but I have to ask:  Doesn't 132 degrees violate the safe temp of 140? Just curious!


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 16, 2021)

Nice piece of work CM, Like! I did a chucky last year for 50 hours and was thrilled with the result, also learned to keep an eye on the water level, stuff evaporates. RAY


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 16, 2021)

old sarge said:


> Not disagreeing but I have to ask:  Doesn't 132 degrees violate the safe temp of 140? Just curious!




It's a Sous Vide Thing:
I can't explain it, but it has to do with how long you hold it at a certain temp, and Pasteurization. They have tables to go by. (See Douglas Baldwin).  They recommend not going lower than 130°, so I use 131° or 132° to be extra safe.

Bear


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 16, 2021)

old sarge said:


> Not disagreeing but I have to ask:  Doesn't 132 degrees violate the safe temp of 140? Just curious!


OS, The sous vide process is pasteurizing the product, killing the bad stuff at lower temps(something like that anyway :)). I'm not an expert on WHY it works but if you follow the sous vide guidelines for time/temp it is all safe ! LOL I see Bear posted also !


----------



## Fat Old Guy (Jan 16, 2021)

Looks delicious.


----------



## jmusser (Jan 17, 2021)

That looks awesome! Onion soup mix is the bomb. I gotta try this. Your texture looks perfect and mouthwatering! Appreciate the time and temp as a noob.

I just got a sous vide and did my first chuckie for barbacoa. So happy so far! I am looking forward to learning more. Apparently my 24 hr cook was nothing but a sprint based on some marathon cooks. 

I was totally thrown off by the temps too. The time was the big factor in this from what I found. I read something like* at 160 bacteria dies instant, 155 it takes 15 seconds, 150 1 minute, 132, 5 hrs.  Totally making up temps and times but this made more sense to me. The initial thought of chicken at 140* had me dry heaving.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 17, 2021)

jmusser said:


> That looks awesome! Onion soup mix is the bomb. I gotta try this. Your texture looks perfect and mouthwatering! Appreciate the time and temp as a noob.
> 
> I just got a sous vide and did my first chuckie for barbacoa. So happy so far! I am looking forward to learning more. Apparently my 24 hr cook was nothing but a sprint based on some marathon cooks.
> 
> I was totally thrown off by the temps too. The time was the big factor in this from what I found. I read something like* at 160 bacteria dies instant, 155 it takes 15 seconds, 150 1 minute, 132, 5 hrs.  Totally making up temps and times but this made more sense to me. The initial thought of chicken at 140* had me dry heaving.


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 17, 2021)

JM, Bear has got you covered with Baldwins chart. I am learning as you are from reading the SV posts here and getting times/temps that work and ideas to try. Have fun on your SV adventure!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 17, 2021)

Nice SV cook CM, that looks real tasty!


----------



## jmusser (Jan 19, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> View attachment 480620
> 
> 
> View attachment 480622


Thanks Bearcarver! Cool stuff. Better with real numbers.


----------

